# Marathon runner converting to Ultra cycling: Needs help



## Mark L (Sep 23, 2014)

I thank anyone in advance for replying. I was forced to retire from marathon running due to a partial knee replacement. I was told I could cycle as much as I want by my Orthopedic doc. So, therefore I have chosen to take up Ultra cycling. Unfortunately, I am still rehabbing my knee and have no experience, but, I will learn and plan on being ready to cycle on the road in great physical condition by Spring 2015. Any tips what so ever, would be highly appreciated, the do's the don'ts. Again, thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Bike fitment is the most important thing. You have to be comfortable. You have to be in a "proper" position so you don't harm your knees/back/anything at all. We spin our legs tens of thousands of times in short time frames, if something is off it adds up quick.

Professional bike fitments are usually suggested. There's lots of people and lots of methods though. Some are better than others and I'm not going to go into that shark barrel. Seeing how you're new though, you'll need help from some professional at least to oversee your fitment.

Once you have a correct fit and all of your measurements/dimensions, it's just a matter of buying stuff and getting out there on it. But first things first.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

You didn't mention your age.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Get this book:

The Complete Book of Long-Distance Cycling: Build the Strength, Skills, and Confidence to Ride as Far as You Want: Edmund R. Burke, Ed Pavelka: 9781579541996: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Mark L (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you. Excellent advice. I will be sure to do all the above


----------



## Mark L (Sep 23, 2014)

58 yrs. old. Don't let that fool you, I ran my last Marathon 6 months ago. Age is just a number and a bunch of sore muscles.


----------



## Mark L (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks. ordering it right now


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Focus on the things that protect your knees, too. Proper seat height/position, foot placement on the pedals (clipless and correct cleat placement, and pedals/cleats with float, will help), and using cadence instead of mashing too high a gear. Done the right way, cycling places almost no stress on your knees. I know several riders who've had double full knee replacements.


----------



## Mark L (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you. Great advice


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

"You're only as old as you are." When working on bike fit, be particularly attentive to the correct saddle. You're going to be on it a lot.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Mark L said:


> 58 yrs. old. Don't let that fool you, I ran my last Marathon 6 months ago. Age is just a number and a bunch of sore muscles.


I did Sebring the first time when I was 58. You'll be fine.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

David Loving said:


> When working on bike fit, be particularly attentive to the correct saddle. You're going to be on it a lot.


exactly - I'm finding as my mileage increases saddle is more and more important and also very dependent on riding position. What worked for me fine with 30-60 mile rides and 150 miles a week in a less agressive position is not working at 220 miles a week and a regular weekend century ride with more time in the drops. Doing lots of demo saddles now. Find a shop with a good selection of demo saddles and try each for a week or more when you get your fit dialed in and mileage up would be my advice if you are going longer distances.


----------



## Mark L (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, yup, that's what I plan on. I'm pretty sure I don't know what I'm in for.


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Agree with comments about fit, know that since you are new to cycling your "perfect fit" may change multiple times as you adapt to riding. 

Nutrition/hydration is also going to be very different as a you are going to be spending considerably more time on the road. Another area that requires experimentation to find what works best for you.

Work on bike handling and group riding etiquette this will make you more confident and keep you and everyone else safe.

Start slowly and build up, you seem very enthusiastic and your high degree of fitness could lend itself to going all in early and lead to overuse injuries.

Nothing you can not do but takes time to learn. Good luck!


----------

